# 人に思いを見せない



## kanojo_

Hello,

Is the sentence 私の性格はあまり人にお前を見せない　grammatically correct? I want to say that I don't really show my feelings in front of people.

Thank you.


----------



## Wishfull

kanojo_ said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is the sentence 私の性格はあまり人にお前を見せない　grammatically correct? I want to say that I don't really show my feelings in front of people.
> 
> Thank you.




Hi.
I don't know it is grammatically correct or not, but it seems a little unnatural Japanese.
The natural version would be;
私は、人前ではあまり自分を見せない性格です。
私は、性格的に、人前であまり自分を見せません。
私の性格は、人前ではあまり自分をみせない*もの*です。
私の性格は、人前ではあまり自分をみせない*性格*です。
The 3rd and 4th sentences might be odd. I can't compose Japanese to convince myself, when I start with 私の性格は.
If I choose  between the 3rd and 4th, I would prefer the 4th. But the 4th sentence has two "性格", which might be redundant. 

I would like to ask others to make a natural Japanese, starting with "私の性格は、・・・・".


By the way, the alternative one would be;
私はポーカーフェイスです。


----------



## Juuuergen

Wishfull said:


> By the way, the alternative one would be;
> 私はポーカーフェイスです。



Hahaha! Is ポーカーフェイス a relatively common expression in Japanese?


----------



## Wishfull

Juuuergen said:


> Hahaha! Is ポーカーフェイス a relatively common expression in Japanese?


Yes. To say the truth, I don't know other proper expression.
"無表情な顔" "鉄仮面" might be alternative, but I think they are not perfectly fit, and have a slight different meanings.
"ポーカーフェース" is the best fit in this context.


----------



## kuuzoku

Hi.

Could "enryogimi na seikaku" be applied to this situation?


----------



## Flaminius

kanojo_ said:


> hello,
> 
> is the sentence 私の性格はあまり人にお前を見せない　grammatically correct? I want to say that i don't really show my feelings in front of people.
> 
> Thank you.


私は人前であまり感情を表さない。

or

私は人前であまり感情を表さない性格だ。


----------



## kanojo_

Actually, I watched a video of an actress saying a similiar thing and she said something like this:

”私の性格じゃすごく。。あまりこう、人にお前を見せない感じのタイプなんですよ” so I am wondering if I heard the words right?


----------



## Flaminius

I think お前 is actually 思い (attitude, feeling, emotion etc.).


----------



## kanojo_

Oh, I see. That really makes a lot more sense! Thank you!


----------



## mikun

Hi,
I have another idea.
I have not listen to the text, so I'm not sure what the actress really said, お前　will also make the meaningfull sentence.
In that case お前 means 'oneself'.


----------

